# Cold shoe recommendation for 600EX-RT



## wsheldon (Aug 6, 2014)

I'm finding it difficult to reliably attach my 600EX-RT's to generic cold shoes (e.g. http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/743061-REG/Vello_CS_Universal_Accessory_Shoe_Mount.html/prm/alsVwDtl), and last week I had a flash slip off and hit the floor after I though it was tight. No damage, amazingly, but very worrying since these flashes aren't cheap!

Has anyone found a cold shoe that works well with Canon's quick-release mounts on the 600EX and 430EX-II? I didn't have this much trouble with my old 580EX and 430EX with the screw plates.

Thanks.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Aug 6, 2014)

I use RRS cold shoes, which allow the locking foot/pin of the flash to do their job. I haven't used them, but I believe the Frio cold shoe allows the same.


----------



## eli452 (Aug 6, 2014)

Try the RRS shoe mounts http://www.reallyrightstuff.com/s.nl/sc.26/category.8/.f


----------



## wsheldon (Aug 6, 2014)

Thanks. Those look really slick, and should be faster to use.


----------



## pwp (Aug 8, 2014)

eBay...do a search

-pw


----------



## Skirball (Aug 8, 2014)

Well damn, I wasn't really planning on upgrading my cold shoes, but those RRS shoes look quite nice.

OP: I've had no major complaints with the Stroboframe shoes, you can get them for about $8 on Amazon. Not as slick as those RRS, but a fraction of the cost.


----------



## JonAustin (Aug 8, 2014)

My light stands / umbrella brackets are all the rather pedestrian Impact brand, so the cold shoes are nothing special. 

More to prevent electrical shorts (since the shoes are metal, probably aluminum), I've lined the inside of the shoes with some of that plasticky transparent shipping tape.

The beneficial unintended consequences of the tape are that the flash heads slide in and out of the shoes more easily, and also seem to stay more snugly in place when I tighten the set screws.


----------



## Jim Saunders (Aug 8, 2014)

The cheap ebay ones (square, ribbed sides) are rubbish. Believe me, I tried them.

Jim


----------



## wsheldon (Aug 8, 2014)

Skirball said:


> Well damn, I wasn't really planning on upgrading my cold shoes, but those RRS shoes look quite nice.



Yeah, they are. I just bought a set for my 600's based on recommendations here and they arrived today. The feet slide right in and lock down tight - exactly what I was hoping for to both speed up and secure attaching flashes to stands. Like everything RRS it would be great if they weren't 4x the price of competing kit, but you sure can't knock the quality and service.


----------



## scottkinfw (Aug 8, 2014)

I use the rrs cold shoe and it does the job well, and securely.

When the flash locks in, you know it is in.

sek.




wsheldon said:


> Skirball said:
> 
> 
> > Well damn, I wasn't really planning on upgrading my cold shoes, but those RRS shoes look quite nice.
> ...


----------



## RGF (Aug 8, 2014)

I purchased a used Canon Off-Camera Shoe Adapter and that works great. I got for around $10 from B&H.


You can also get used off-shoe cords ($12.95 at B&H) can cut off the cord and keep the shoe


----------

